# Anyone running bags ( Need feature )



## -TEXAS2LO- (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey guys!!!

Im looking to feature an A6 or S6 on AIRSOCIETY and thought to ask a member here ...
Any of you running bags ??

Let me know


----------

